# 2004 O.D.P. Final Roster



## Projustice (Dec 26, 2019)

Here is the final 18 players selected for the 2004 Cal South O.D.P. Girls team.

Congratulations to all the players invited and selected  !!


*Acevedo**Brooklyn**LAFC-Slammers**Irvine**Arribas**Riley**Laguna United FC**Laguna Niguel**Anglin**Jenna**LA Galaxy SB**Redondo Beach**Fuller**Alexis**AC Brea**Anaheim**Garcia**Samantha**San Diego Strikers**El Centro**Gierczak**Brooke**San Diego SC**San Diego**Marroquin**Kai**CZ Elite Soccer**Rosemead**Melgoza**Yzabel**Eagles SC**Newbury Park**Oglesby**Elizabeth**Legends FC East-Riverside**Riverside**Ortiz**Liberty-Faith**Freedom FC**Chino Hills**Perez**Amanda**LAFC-Slammers**Downey**Pinkney**Ka’ui Lani**Rebels SC IE**Moreno Valley**Quinones**Eissa**Beach FC**Torrance**Ramirez**Gritsey**CDA FC Slammers – HB**Santa Ana**Taylor**Kaitlin**BYSC Corona United**Corona**Williams**Kelsey**Murrieta Surf**Wildomar**Yu**Audrey**Beach FC**Rancho Palos **Duran **Frida**SD Real Madrid**San Diego*


----------



## Giesbock (Dec 27, 2019)

Are players randomly scouted, or do coaches make recommendations?


----------



## Ansu Fati (Dec 27, 2019)

Giesbock said:


> Are players randomly scouted, or do coaches make recommendations?


Coaches can make recommendations. ODP also scouts at State/National Cup


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Dec 27, 2019)

Giesbock said:


> Are players randomly scouted, or do coaches make recommendations?


Assuming you are asking about Cal South since we are in a SoCal forum - tryout selection typically comes from director/coach recommendations.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 27, 2019)

Congrats to all the players.  The ODP scouts will be watching all the tournaments and showcases not named DA.  It's a great way to find all the top goats and let them battle it out on the field playing scrimmages 90% of the time.  Not an easy list to make.  Good luck in AZ and kick ass for SoCal


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 27, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> ......The ODP scouts will be watching all the tournaments and showcases not named DA.


So ODP also scouts from ECNL?  Honest question....


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 27, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> So ODP also scouts from ECNL?  Honest question....


I believe so.  I see some ECNL girls there.  Actually, all the girls seem spread out in many different leagues.  I think they get all the goats together and let them play.  Just #s on their back and coaches pick from what I hear.


----------



## Ansu Fati (Dec 27, 2019)

Or maybe these girls were already selected in prior rounds before they moved to ECNL


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Dec 27, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> So ODP also scouts from ECNL?  Honest question....


If the player is USYS registered they can play in ODP including a DA player who gets a waiver from DA (never happened to my knowledge). Some ECNL teams are also USYS registered so they can play National Cup, etc.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 27, 2019)

Quiz: Who started ODP in SoCal and why?


----------



## Giesbock (Dec 27, 2019)

Earlier someone mentioned that ODP scouts are at tournaments and showcases not named DA.  Does ODP exclude DA players explicitly?


----------



## futboldad1 (Dec 27, 2019)

Giesbock said:


> Earlier someone mentioned that ODP scouts are at tournaments and showcases not named DA.  Does ODP exclude DA players explicitly?


other way round....DA prohibits outside competition so bans ODP......Lots of ECNL players do odp across all states, Nevada have whole teams from Heat in fact!


----------



## Ansu Fati (Dec 27, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> other way round....DA prohibits outside competition so bans ODP......Lots of ECNL players do odp across all states, Nevada have whole teams from Heat in fact!



And ODP specifically steers clear of DA. When your kid gets invited, they make it a point to say that if your kid is going DA (or has gone DA since the time they ID'd them) they cannot participate.


----------



## futboldad1 (Dec 27, 2019)

Ansu Fati said:


> And ODP specifically steers clear of DA. When your kid gets invited, they make it a point to say that if your kid is going/has gone DA they cannot participate.


this is due to the prohibition I referenced


----------



## Ansu Fati (Dec 27, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> this is due to the prohibition I referenced


exactly, but they do a make it a point at time of invitation just to make sure there is no confusion


----------



## Mr. Mac (Dec 28, 2019)

Projustice said:


> Here is the final 18 players selected for the 2004 Cal South O.D.P. Girls team.
> 
> Congratulations to all the players invited and selected  !!
> 
> ...


Congrats bro. She will kick some butt like usual.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 29, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> other way round....DA prohibits outside competition so bans ODP......Lots of ECNL players do odp across all states, Nevada have whole teams from Heat in fact!


Not true. Some DA teams let their kids tryout for ODP on boys side. Usually kids who are not starting for DA teams - clubs are aware and agree to let them play with ODP.  Was at training for last cuts and there were a few DA kids out, a couple offered spots and other were not better then kids who were out there. ODP doesn’t avoid DA kids if they have a good relationship with the club they are coming from. The issue isn’t with ODP when it comes to DA players and it’s up to the individual clubs wanting kids to participate


----------



## Ansu Fati (Dec 31, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Not true. Some DA teams let their kids tryout for ODP on boys side. Usually kids who are not starting for DA teams - clubs are aware and agree to let them play with ODP.  Was at training for last cuts and there were a few DA kids out, a couple offered spots and other were not better then kids who were out there. ODP doesn’t avoid DA kids if they have a good relationship with the club they are coming from. The issue isn’t with ODP when it comes to DA players and it’s up to the individual clubs wanting kids to participate


Interesting. This is not consistent with experience on girls side in the past. Perhaps different with boys and/or new approach.

"If you are playing or entering a US Soccer Boys or Girls Development Academy you cannot participate.

*This is a US Soccer Academy rule."*


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2019)

Ansu Fati said:


> Interesting. This is not consistent with experience on girls side in the past. Perhaps different with boys and/or new approach.
> 
> "If you are playing or entering a US Soccer Boys or Girls Development Academy you cannot participate.
> 
> *This is a US Soccer Academy rule."*


Looks like a quote. Source?


----------



## Yak (Dec 31, 2019)

espola said:


> Looks like a quote. Source?


This is the USDA rule...

"DA Clubs may not permit any full-time Academy Player to participate on a non-DA team during the Academy Season. The only permissible soccer related reasons to miss 
Development Academy activities is National Team duty and YNT Identification Center
participation."


----------



## Ansu Fati (Dec 31, 2019)

espola said:


> Looks like a quote. Source?


This is a direct quote from Cal South ODP invitation (from a previous cycle)


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 31, 2019)

Yak said:


> This is the USDA rule...
> 
> "DA Clubs may not permit any full-time Academy Player to participate on a non-DA team during the Academy Season. The only permissible soccer related reasons to miss
> Development Academy activities is National Team duty and YNT Identification Center
> participation."


*OR

*​


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2019)

Yak said:


> This is the USDA rule...
> 
> "DA Clubs may not permit any full-time Academy Player to participate on a non-DA team during the Academy Season. The only permissible soccer related reasons to miss
> Development Academy activities is National Team duty and YNT Identification Center
> participation."


Yes, I know that, but it is not what was quoted.


----------



## Dargle (Dec 31, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Not true. Some DA teams let their kids tryout for ODP on boys side. Usually kids who are not starting for DA teams - clubs are aware and agree to let them play with ODP.  Was at training for last cuts and there were a few DA kids out, a couple offered spots and other were not better then kids who were out there. ODP doesn’t avoid DA kids if they have a good relationship with the club they are coming from. The issue isn’t with ODP when it comes to DA players and it’s up to the individual clubs wanting kids to participate


Are you talking about the youngest age group (the 2008s this year)?  Tons of the youngest kids who have committed to DA and/or are playing for the team that has been named as DA by their club still go to the ODP spring/summer tryouts and sometimes go to the summer camp in Ojai.  The logic is that the DA year technically doesn't start until August, even if the DA team is already formed and playing before that.  Cal South tries to get them to out themselves so they reserve their spots for the players who will be eligible for the team selected for West Region  in the winter or they call the clubs and ask them not to send their DA players, but a few slip through and then drop out for the Winter pool.


----------



## Dargle (Dec 31, 2019)

Dargle said:


> Are you talking about the youngest age group (the 2008s this year)?  Tons of the youngest kids who have committed to DA and/or are playing for the team that has been named as DA by their club still go to the ODP spring/summer tryouts and sometimes go to the summer camp in Ojai.  The logic is that the DA year technically doesn't start until August, even if the DA team is already formed and playing before that.  Cal South tries to get them to out themselves so they reserve their spots for the players who will be eligible for the team selected for West Region  in the winter or they call the clubs and ask them not to send their DA players, but a few slip through and then drop out for the Winter pool.


If you're talking about older age groups, these may be developmental, or "PT," players.  They are on the DA team and practice with them, but they only are allowed to play a limited number of DA games. They are supposed to be players who are also rostered to a regular club team who play most of the time with that regular team.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 2, 2020)

Dargle said:


> If you're talking about older age groups, these may be developmental, or "PT," players.  They are on the DA team and practice with them, but they only are allowed to play a limited number of DA games. They are supposed to be players who are also rostered to a regular club team who play most of the time with that regular team.


 Nope, not from youngest groups. Rostered DA players. The kids were not rostered to any other club Outside their DA teams. Kids might be on mandated break - don’t follow DA that closely. In either case the “no outside comp” rule was put in place for non-development reasons. Kid won’t be dropped if club/coaches are okay with kids getting more training and developing vía ODP - given they really don’t play at their given clubs. Really how the programs should be working together. kids who are very talented but not starting at DA but better than majority of top non-DA kids could be getting training via ODP. The only clubs who take issue are the clubs who helped pushed the rule that limits involvement in other training/games. Same clubs don’t want their DA kids around ODP fight with a passion to get non-DA kids on ODP teams - then cry and talk shit on program when their kids don’t make the teams.


----------



## Ansu Fati (Jan 2, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Nope, not from youngest groups. Rostered DA players. The kids were not rostered to any other club Outside their DA teams. Kids might be on mandated break - don’t follow DA that closely. In either case the “no outside comp” rule was put in place for non-development reasons. Kid won’t be dropped if club/coaches are okay with kids getting more training and developing vía ODP - given they really don’t play at their given clubs. Really how the programs should be working together. kids who are very talented but not starting at DA but better than majority of top non-DA kids could be getting training via ODP. The only clubs who take issue are the clubs who helped pushed the rule that limits involvement in other training/games. Same clubs don’t want their DA kids around ODP fight with a passion to get non-DA kids on ODP teams - then cry and talk shit on program when their kids don’t make the teams.


Then I’m not sure I get how this benefits these DA players.  How much quality training/improvement is this type of player really getting through ODP? If they are very talented and better than most non DA kids, but not starting for their own DA team, wouldn’t they be better served just training with/against the starters on their own DA team, rather than playing with a bunch of “inferior” players?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 2, 2020)

Ansu Fati said:


> Then I’m not sure I get how this benefits these DA players.  How much quality training/improvement is this type of player really getting through ODP? If they are very talented and better than most non DA kids, but not starting for their own DA team, wouldn’t they be better served just training with/against the starters on their own DA team, rather than playing with a bunch of “inferior” players?


Inferior is subjective. As mentioned, some of the kids who were put in to the mix from DA were not good enough to make the teams. The range of talent/skill is not very consistent among the various circuits/leagues/areas. You also have look at the structure, the kids are not moving clubs but getting added training/playing time that doesn’t affect their training with their DA team. Almost like “loaning” a player out - often players can gain a lot with a change of scenery or different coaching. Coaches don’t fear kids not coming back as the ODP coaches aren’t selling them a club move. More to gain than to lose from a reasonable coach’s point of view. IF the kid is “superior” and dominates regional play - only helps with their confidence. Not going to gain confidence on the bench at their DA club.


----------

